# Cheap vodka for storage/bob etc



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I picked these up at the liquor store yesterday. 7oz bottles of cheap Aristocrat vodka. Cost $2.40 ea. Can be used to drink, clean wounds. I figure these are going to be far more valuable if there is a major issue in trade over silver or gold.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Those things will be worth a fortune if SHTF! Good Deal! They may taste like crap now but let someone that drinks Woodford Reserve go without a few months (Like me LOL!) They would taste just fine!

SSGT

Go back to a certain doomsday preppers (Trust me is SHOULDNT be capitalized!)...everyone may remember the one I'm talking about....some idiot minister burning EVERCLEAR by the fifth as a weapon (Moltov Cocktails)....Your looking at 15$ a fifth....when a fifth of gasoline would cost you 80 cents each even at 4$ a gallon and put out twice the fire and heat! But lets not get me started on idiots on that show LOL!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

FYI, A chef friend of mine told me that you can run cheap vodka though a brita filter and create a high quality vodka. I say...why not?
I'm jus sayin...


punch


----------



## Sarge (Feb 12, 2013)

punch said:


> FYI, A chef friend of mine told me that you can run cheap vodka though a brita filter and create a high quality vodka. I say...why not?
> I'm jus sayin...
> 
> punch


I have heard this as well! Haven't tried it though.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Good thinking!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The still will be up and running this season. I am not counting on having gas for the long term. We will get by without much fossil fuel if any at all. The still will provide alcohol for many uses if needed.
We will have all the grain we need to make it.
good to have some ready like that the still takes awhile to get a finished product.


----------



## cjones636 (Feb 22, 2013)

How long does sugar and rye last when stored?


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> When depressed or stressed many people turn to drink and drugs. A drinker or druggie is not as alert as a "straight" person and is more likely to do stupid shit.
> Barter item? Then maybe your neighbor gets drunk and does stupid shit that may jeopardize you or other neighbors.
> There are many other things to use for cleaning wounds or sterilizing items. Doesn't alcohol cause many problems in the "normal" world?
> There are many other & better things to store for barter


That makes good sense.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

trade the vodka with your enemies :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

The activated charcoal in a Brita filter is the same thing we use to "polish" a neutral spirit after the distillation and before final filter and bottling. It will cure quite a few sins...but not all depending on how much of the heads and tails were allowed into the final mix.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

cjones636 said:


> How long does sugar and rye last when stored?


I dont know about rye, but sugar is forever if stored correctly


----------



## craftdistillingacademy (Dec 18, 2013)

So, filtering bottom shelf vodka definitely cleans it up a bit, but it wont make it a bottle of Stoli or Kettle One. Instead, it would need to be diluted and re-distilled. Typically top shelf vodkas run through a number of distillations before being proofed and bottled. 

With that said, during parties and classes I will buy a bottle of bottom shelf vodka, filter it with my ghetto 2-liter bottle filter design and flavor it with essences or with herbs and spices. It comes out nice as the "crappiness" of the vodka is covered up with sugar and flavor. There would be no way in hell that I would sip on $2.50 vodka straight!!! Talk about a headache in the morning!!!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> I picked these up at the liquor store yesterday. 7oz bottles of cheap Aristocrat vodka. Cost $2.40 ea. Can be used to drink, clean wounds. I figure these are going to be far more valuable if there is a major issue in trade over silver or gold.
> 
> View attachment 1427


Well I am no moonshiner, but my granddad was and I learned how. If things go SHTF you can bet I will be. Also storing cigarettes, smokers will trade most anything for some smokes&#8230;.


----------

